# The closer...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

A young guy from Alberta moves to Vancouver and goes to a big "everything under one roof" department store looking for a job. 

The Manager says, "Do you have any sales experience?" 

The kid says "Yeah. I was a salesman back in Alberta ." 

Well, the boss liked the kid and gave him the job. "You start tomorrow. I'll come down after we close and see how you did. His first day on the job was rough, but he got through it. After the store was locked up, the boss came down. "How many customers bought something from you today? 

The kid says "one". 

The boss says "Just one? Our sales people average 20 to 30 customers a day. How much was the sale for?" 

The kid says "$101,237.65". 

The boss says "$101,237.65? What the heck did you sell?" 

The kid says, "First, I sold him a small fish hook. Then I sold him a medium fishhook. Then I sold him a larger fishhook. 

Then I sold him a new fishing rod. Then I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down the coast, so I told him he was going to need a boat, so we went down to the boat department and I sold him a twin engine Chris Craft. Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would pull it, so I took him down to the automotive department and sold him that 4x4 Expedition." 

The boss said "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you sold him a BOAT and a TRUCK?" 

The kid said "No, the guy came in here to buy Tampons for his wife, and I said, "Dude, your weekend's shot. You should go fishing."


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's hillarious!


----------

